# TypeZERO's 57G Reef



## TypeZERO

Hey guys!
This is going to be my build/trouble shooting/help thread for my new 57gallon reef tank. For the past few months, I have been gathering equipment for this tank and I am almost done  Equipment wise this is my setup,

Tank - Reef Ready Oceanic Illuminata (36"x18"x21" 57gallon rimless)
Sump - 30 gallon 
Return pump - Eheim 1262
Skimmer - Super reef octopuss 1000 int
Lighting - 2X Aqua Illuminations Sol Blues
Water movement - 2 x MP40W es

It's been slow gathering equipment and doing what I can before filling up the tank. I do have the rockwork done. I'm using around 40 pounds of macro rock I got at SUM. I love the uniform look of the rock and I used epoxy putty and lotsa super glue to stick them together. 
Here is what I came up with; I'm still in the process of strategically clipping off pieces here and there for a cleaner look. I made a faux tank with cardboard to do the rockwork outside the tank 

























For the mean time I got a small 10gallon reef tank that I set up since January this year. It is a DIY AIO system made with acrylic. 









I got black/oj clownfish pair, blood shrimp, randalls goby, and a tiger pistol shrimp, and 4 sexy shrimps.
Next step is to finalize the new tank position in my bedroom and figure out a way to hang the lights.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ameekplec.

Looking good! 

If I might make a suggestion with the rocks - try to leave as much space as you can from the sides, and also add a little bit to the front of the rockwork for places for lower-light corals to reside.

Can't wait to see this up!


----------



## caker_chris

that is some nice aqua scaping can't wait to see this up and running as well.


----------



## TypeZERO

Thanks guys! 
I gave as much space I can for the sides, the closest the rock reaches in the side glass is 3". 
Since my first post I have done the plumbing, set the aquascape in the tank and got the tank/stand in its final place. Also picked up an ikea wall shelf to hang my lights from. 
Next on the to do list is, make salt water and add sand then start the cycle!


































!


----------



## Ciddian

Holy you smarty! Love the idea of doing the rock work outside.. 

Is looking great so far!


----------



## carmenh

Yea, I'm really impressed with the precise planning. Right down to the strings hanging from the shelf to visualize where the light will be...

TZ, are you going to build a cover for the stand? Please say yes...



Ciddian said:


> Holy you smarty! Love the idea of doing the rock work outside..
> 
> Is looking great so far!


----------



## shark

you did a really nice job, those clowns look really happpy


----------



## explor3r

Good planning I can tell your reef is going to look great. 
Let the fun start....water in


----------



## thmh

*good sheet!*

good stuff bro, love the aquascape!


----------



## sig

I like it, but there are few issues (just my opinion) and please do not get offended

1) There is more possibility that this "T" on the drain will be blocked.
2) In case you will use both valves "open" you will have two flows against each other. I do not know if it is good idea.
3) You do not have a valve to shut this spilt drain close to the bottom of the tank. As result water could get contaminated in these lines from the tank to the valves, in case you will not use this drain
4) The white PVC drain line is going to the pump compartment and it could prevent cleaned water flow from skimmer go free to the pump.
5) The ball valve from the pump is better to have above level of the water. The metal clamps have no place there. Use something else to connect/disconnect pump for cleaning
6) Your electrical panels are to close to the water. Flashes from the drain or skimmer will reach it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shiver905

If u change ur mind about the rockwork,, Ill buy it!


In otherwords i think its great


----------



## TypeZERO

Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement guys!! Doing the major rockwork outside the tank came naturally after difficulties doing rockwork intank on a few smaller tanks and my fear of scratching this new tank 



carmenh said:


> Yea, I'm really impressed with the precise planning. Right down to the strings hanging from the shelf to visualize where the light will be...
> 
> TZ, are you going to build a cover for the stand? Please say yes...


Thanks for noticing the strings , they are to guild my tank placement underneath the shelf and I do have panels of wood painted black acting as skin. They attach to the metal frame with magnetic strips.



shiver905 said:


> If u change ur mind about the rockwork,, Ill buy it!
> 
> In otherwords i think its great


Thanks shiver! but I'm going to keep the rockwork


----------



## TypeZERO

sig said:


> I like it, but there are few issues (just my opinion) and please do not get offended
> 
> 1) There is more possibility that this "T" on the drain will be blocked.
> 2) In case you will use both valves "open" you will have two flows against each other. I do not know if it is good idea.
> 3) You do not have a valve to shut this spilt drain close to the bottom of the tank. As result water could get contaminated in these lines from the tank to the valves, in case you will not use this drain
> 4) The white PVC drain line is going to the pump compartment and it could prevent cleaned water flow from skimmer go free to the pump.
> 5) The ball valve from the pump is better to have above level of the water. The metal clamps have no place there. Use something else to connect/disconnect pump for cleaning
> 6) Your electrical panels are to close to the water. Flashes from the drain or skimmer will reach it


Thanks for the checks Sig!
The drain tee's is feeding the skimmer on the left side and the refugium at a slower flow rate on the right side. I have been running with water for about 5 days now and it seems to work out good. 
The white pvc line is just the backup drain line for the herbie overflow, I'm going to make a overflow cover to stop algae growth/snails blocking the main drain pipe but the backup is there just in case.
I also thought the metal clamps aren't idea sitting in the water, I'm going to get my hands on some plastic clamps when I can.
As for the electric panel, I will connect the powerbars to a GFCI bar. But will also plan to make an eggcrate/acrylic cover to cover the sumps area prone to splashing.


----------



## TypeZERO

Damn it, was going to snap some update pics, but gatta recharge the batteries!
Update time, last Friday I finished making the last batch of saltwater and filled the tank and had it running, before filling I added 2" of sand. I have also slowly added some of the live rock I had in my nano tank to the new tank to help out the cycle. Also tossed filter floss from the nano into the new tank. 
Before adding a raw shrimp on Tuesday I tested the water using seachems test kits. 
Ammonia - 0.0
Nitrite - 0.0
Nitrate - 0.2 
I have read that the SCWD will reduce flow due to its design but it reduces it more then I expected. Most likely when I have some time, I will take out the SCWD and just use a 3/4" barbed tee to split the return to the 2 nozels.


----------



## sig

TypeZERO said:


> Thanks for the checks Sig!
> 
> I'm going to get my hands on some plastic clamps when I can.


I suggest to use union to disconnect pump and we need images, since I am also planning additional tank. For sure I will get good ideas from your set up.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

Tested the water today and I got
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0.1
Nitrate 2
From my freshwater experience this is good :O?

Now some photos. This is how the tank looks like as of now, with the stand skins on.

















Close up on how the tank looks like with sand.









After a day, the raw shrimp looks cooked and covered in batter ... yumm!









Close up on the sump









The only experience I have with a skimmer is with a biocube airstone skimmer I use on my 10gallon but I like how this skimmer is performing considering all I have is new water and some live rock from my 10gallon.









I think I'm ganna get myself some of this to replace the metal clamps attached to the return pump.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/plastic-hose-clamps-p-782.html


----------



## sig

TypeZERO said:


> I think I'm ganna get myself some of this to replace the metal clamps attached to the return pump.
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/plastic-hose-clamps-p-782.html


don't do it. They are really difficult to disconnect.

Better use these from Lowe's or other places

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/union-p-2874.html

Probably it is good idea to turn outlet of the skimmer in line with flow to the pump. Otherwise you just mixing "dirty" water from the tank with the water from the skimmer.

I see you "return" valves are *almost in closed position*. This is direct way to the blockage of these lines and Over flooding ( I had this experience with half closed return)
You better reduce flow from the pump or build bypass to return excessive water volume to the sump. That is what I did, since I have powerful pump



Again, it is just my opinion

Should mention that LR arrangement looks beautiful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

Wow, looking good! I look forward to watching this tank progress, it's gonna be amazing!



TypeZERO said:


> Now some photos. This is how the tank looks like as of now, with the stand skins on.


----------



## TypeZERO

*bit of update*

Just a bit of update and how things are going with the tank. Been busy working did not do much with the tank but let it cycle itself out. Been tossing in pellets everyday for the pods and keep up the ammonia source. 
I tested the water on Aug 18th and I got, Ammonia=0 Nitrite=0.1 Nitrate=15. Ill test tonight and see where the levels are currently at.
Ordered some stuff from MOPS 
redid the plumbing and this is what I got. 3/4" union on the eheim 2262 for easy disconnect.

















Also got a phosban 150 to run biopellets. Their NPX pellets are backordered so I gatta wait for those to come in. Reading up on the phosban150 running pellets, there seem to be a common problem with the pellets clumping together. So I made a simple mod that copies the reef octopus biopellet reactor. Here is what I got 
































Sorry bout the pics, they were taken with my blackberry, friend took back his camera for vaca.
Planning to put my clown pairs in soon !! then slowly move corals over.


----------



## TypeZERO

*big update :O*

Look at what the skimmer pulled out :O there's shrimp pulp in there!

















Well I have been adding ammonia and pellets for the copepods daily during the cycle and these are the final test results.
Aug23 - Amm 0.3 Nitrite 2.5 Nitrate 20
Aug 25 - Amm 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 30+
Aug 26 - Amm 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 30+
I'm using seachem test kits and its hard to tell what ppm after 30 on the colour scale chart. System seems to process the ammonia I add quickly so I decided that the cycle is done!
Aug 29th I added the clown fish pair and the randalls goby into the tank. I'm going to wait a few days then slowly add corals from my 10gallon to the new tank.

Since my last update I have figuered out a way to hang the AI sol's.This is what i decided on,









Also made a refugium lighting with some leds i got lying around. They are the 6800k mini white leds from sloanled. ( http://www.sloanled.com/ValueLine.html ) Hopefully this is enough light to grow the cheato, if not i can remake it and jam pack it with additional leds.

























Super excited to add corals and get more corals !


----------



## TypeZERO

Opps sorry iunno why the last 2 pics are not rotated


----------



## TypeZERO

Did all the test I got, still need to get a magnesium test kit, why are they so pricey 
These are the results.
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate ~20
Alk 4
PH 8.1
Phosphate 0.05 - 0.1
Calcium 460

I think my Alk is too low, im using the seachem test kit.

Also got the 2 mp10's synced up and did some wire organization-ing.
This is what the system looks like now. Mind the temp lid so my nemos dont go flying.









Next on the to do list, install lights and get ready to move corals over!


----------



## darryl_v

Everything in this hobby is pricey!

As for your ALK....I believe the seachem is in Meq/l which means you have about 11dkh, which is high.

http://www.saltyzoo.com/SaltyCalcs/AlkConv.php


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey Darryl! Welcome to GTAA


----------



## explor3r

Looking good, the aquascaping matches the personallity of the tank.


----------



## TypeZERO

darryl_v said:


> Everything in this hobby is pricey!
> 
> As for your ALK....I believe the seachem is in Meq/l which means you have about 11dkh, which is high.
> 
> http://www.saltyzoo.com/SaltyCalcs/AlkConv.php


Hey darryl! 
For alk I do use seachem testkit, 8 drops to get to yellow so it is 11dkh from your converter. Dont know why the instructions say divide number of drops by 2 to get "total alkalinity", yet it says every dropped used is 0.5meq/l.


----------



## TypeZERO

explor3r said:


> Looking good, the aquascaping matches the personallity of the tank.


Thanks alex!


----------



## ameekplec.

What's lighting up your fuge area?


----------



## TypeZERO

ameekplec. said:


> What's lighting up your fuge area?


my last post on page 2 I took pictures of the led's I made. Since then I found more modules and shoved them in too.


----------



## 50seven

TypeZERO said:


> my last post on page 2 I took pictures of the led's I made. Since then I found more modules and shoved them in too.


Yeah, that's pretty cool. I <3 LED's anywhere I see them... I found when I first started up my SW tank that the chaeto never grew very much until there was more of a bioload in the tank, which gave it something to feed on. When there was no nutrients to feed on, I found my chaeto turned white and died, I was eventually left with a very tiny portion which has since grown and been trimmed a number of times. I also started leaving my refugium light on 24/7.

I do like your rockwork too- I think it will fill out very nicely once you start to fill it with corals. Can't wait to see this build carry on!


----------



## TypeZERO

50seven said:


> Yeah, that's pretty cool. I <3 LED's anywhere I see them... I found when I first started up my SW tank that the chaeto never grew very much until there was more of a bioload in the tank, which gave it something to feed on. When there was no nutrients to feed on, I found my chaeto turned white and died, I was eventually left with a very tiny portion which has since grown and been trimmed a number of times. I also started leaving my refugium light on 24/7.
> 
> I do like your rockwork too- I think it will fill out very nicely once you start to fill it with corals. Can't wait to see this build carry on!


Thanks 57! I also like the rockwork as well  I just hope it looks good with coral growth later on. The cheato is growing slowly but i can tell its growing atlease.


----------



## TypeZERO

Few days ago I started to move some corals over to the new tank. Im still keeping them on frag racks untill they their stress levels settle down and I'll try to find them a home on the rock. Took some picture updates, my camera phone does not like the blue light one bit!


































Does a refugium need flow? Nothing really moves in my refugium section, only flow it gets is from the portion of water it gets from the overflow. Would it beneficial to add a korilla nano power heads I have from my nano system?

Ohh yeah got my lights installed


----------



## 50seven

That's weird with the camera- I haven't seen that before! What if you turn the flash off?



TypeZERO said:


> Does a refugium need flow? Nothing really moves in my refugium section, only flow it gets is from the portion of water it gets from the overflow. Would it beneficial to add a korilla nano power heads I have from my nano system?
> 
> Ohh yeah got my lights installed


No, you don't need to put powerheads in there. In my experience, the flow of the water draining into it is sufficient; it doesn't really like a lot of flow anyhow.


----------



## TypeZERO

Yeah flash makes the pictures look more purple then blue. 
New updates,
I got a yellow tang from nafb on sunday and she is doing great, little shy but swimming about a lot. 
Also got my bio pellets running since Monday. I had them soak in freshwater for a day or so to reduce clumping. 
Here is a video of 200ml of pellets running with a maxijet 900 in my modded TLF150 media reactor.


----------



## fixiechef

nice setup!!


----------



## shiver905

Can you explain your 150 mod, Im having a hard time tumbling 400ml of npx evenly.


----------



## TypeZERO

its been a good couple weeks. Not much changed with the tank, got more clean up crew and just placed the corals on rocks randomly to get rid of the frag racks. Will soon epoxy and set the corals into their final place.



fixiechef said:


> nice setup!!


Thanks chef!



shiver905 said:


> Can you explain your 150 mod, Im having a hard time tumbling 400ml of npx evenly.


With the mod, you force the pellets to fall down to the middle of the cone, where it gets blasted up again by the flow. The mod is similar to what the octopus reactors use.
http://reefgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/srobprcone2.jpg
I'm going to test soon and depending on the test I may add more pellets, currently a maxijet900 tumbles 200ml fine, hopefully it still tumbles fine after I add more pellets.


----------



## TypeZERO

*video update*

Quick video I made with surprisingly crappy ipad camera. 
Forgot to mention, did get a six line wrasse a week ago from a friend, doing very well, he is leaving my 4 sexy shrimps alone, I would think he would give them trouble but everyone is getting along.


----------



## explor3r

Do you have programmed a lot of blue or is just the cam, anyways is looking so nice and clean. Keep pictures coming


----------



## TypeZERO

explor3r said:


> Do you have programmed a lot of blue or is just the cam, anyways is looking so nice and clean. Keep pictures coming


The lights were W20 RB45 B30. This is also my most intense setting in the day lasting 6 hours. I'm going to tweek it a bit more to add more white. Its also the cameras fault too!


----------



## TypeZERO

*Water testing!*

Just got a ELOS magnesium test kit and just did a total test on the tank.
Nitrate: seachem 1ppm API 0ppm (acts in the range of 0-5ppm)
Alkalinity: seachem 4.5meq/l or 12.6dKH
PH: seachem 8.0
Calcium: API 440-460ppm
Phosphate: seachem 0ppm
Magnesium: elos 1450ppm

Everything seems to be in order, alkalinity is a bit high i think, but it has always been like that since the beginning. 
Since my levels are up to par, I'm going to start adding kalk with my automatic top off. Going to start with 1tablespoon for my 3gallon top off container and move up from there depending on future test.


----------



## Flazky

Oh man, your killing me. After, talkin about ur tank the other day, makin me wanna get back into the hobby !!!

my gf is gonna kill u hahahaha


----------



## TypeZERO

Flazky said:


> Oh man, your killing me. After, talkin about ur tank the other day, makin me wanna get back into the hobby !!!
> 
> my gf is gonna kill u hahahaha


Do it Flasky! Set it up somewhere she wont find out and don't mention my name!


----------



## thmh

TypeZERO said:


> Do it Flasky! Set it up somewhere she wont find out and don't mention my name!


+1 this !!!! just do it!


----------



## TypeZERO

*Long time since update*

It has been a while since the last update. The tank is doing well, just collecting frags and watching them grow. Continuously dosing kalk att 3tbps per 5 gallon. No algae problems, biopellets seem to be doing its thing.

here are some photos, going to play with my camera more when I have time to get better at taking reef pics.

FTS









My growing acan garden









Started my ric garden









Left side island with sps









Right side island









My centre green tipped torch 









YAY!


----------



## explor3r

Looking great, I really love the rockwork and all the gardens.
How are the SPS doing with the LEDs? changing colors or losing?


----------



## SourGummy

saw this tank in person while buying a hammer coral from him, these photo do not justify how nice the tank looks =)

btw, the 4 head hammer I got from you 2 months ago is growing its 7th heads now.


----------



## TypeZERO

explor3r said:


> Looking great, I really love the rockwork and all the gardens.
> How are the SPS doing with the LEDs? changing colors or losing?


Some pieces are gaining colour, some are loosing colour. But every now and them i swap places with corals that don't seem to be colouring up, sometimes i find their sweet spot 



SourGummy said:


> saw this tank in person while buying a hammer coral from him, these photo do not justify how nice the tank looks =)
> 
> btw, the 4 head hammer I got from you 2 months ago is growing its 7th heads now.


That piece seems to grow very fast once it gets happy, I had 2 heads for months and months then I changed the placement and wham! 2 more heads within weeks.


----------



## TypeZERO

I have 4 sexy shrimps which always hide under my torch coral. Just now the female released all her hatch-lings. This is the 2nd time ive seen this happen, feel so bad i cant save the babies  all the fish are going crazy eating them up


----------



## conix67

TypeZERO said:


> I have 4 sexy shrimps which always hide under my torch coral. Just now the female released all her hatch-lings. This is the 2nd time ive seen this happen, feel so bad i cant save the babies  all the fish are going crazy eating them up


You will have to move them if you'd like to see the babies grow.

My clown fish pair spawns every few weeks. I never see the little ones either.


----------



## TypeZERO

The tank is doing well things are growing steadily. Still dosing 3tbs of kalk/5gallon of top off. I'm in a process of finding a nice container to fit my ottoman for my auto top off run through my RKE. 
The glass near the sand and edges need a good cleaning and scraping so will do that in a couple days with a full parameter test.
I feel this thread needs more photos! but I suck at taking tank pictures but will try with another session very soon!

For the mean time SNEAK PEAK!!!!!!


----------



## sig

What is this?  I do not know what are you doing, but I want it also.  Looks intrigued 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Ha...looks like its going to be a nice frag tank. I'm using the same type of stand for my 29g. Amazing how much they can hold. I think mine is rated for 500 pounds


----------



## TypeZERO

This is going to be a frag tank set up. Tank measures 36x6x13 but the inside measurements are 35x5x12. Holds about 7-9 gallons depending how high I want the water level to be. The bottom is a standard 20g sump. Going to slowly set this up.


----------



## Flazky

=D I ordered the panels for my tank. I will be stealing some of your frags soon heuhueuheuhue


----------



## TypeZERO

altcharacter said:


> Ha...looks like its going to be a nice frag tank. I'm using the same type of stand for my 29g. Amazing how much they can hold. I think mine is rated for 500 pounds


Yeah the stand holds surprisingly a lot of weight. I added 2 buckets of water onto of the tank to test the weight. Been few days now and it's holding strong. Going to use the last tier shelf to hang my upcoming DIY LEDs.


----------



## altcharacter

I stood on mine with a bag of cement...don't ask me what I was thinking but either way I was amazed it didn't even move



TypeZERO said:


> Yeah the stand holds surprisingly a lot of weight. I added 2 buckets of water onto of the tank to test the weight. Been few days now and it's holding strong. Going to use the last tier shelf to hang my upcoming DIY LEDs.


----------



## TypeZERO

Flazky said:


> =D I ordered the panels for my tank. I will be stealing some of your frags soon heuhueuheuhue


Yeaaaahhhhhh buddy!


----------



## TypeZERO

altcharacter said:


> I stood on mine with a bag of cement...don't ask me what I was thinking but either way I was amazed it didn't even move


I think you got a heavy heavy duty one. I can't see mine holding myself and a 50lb bag of cement. Mine does sway a tad when I push it from the top. I'm going to use the included wall attachments to stop this.


----------



## 50seven

What holds the shelf from sliding down the poles? Maybe pop a couple screws in there???


----------



## TypeZERO

Plastic piece that wedge itself between the metal hole and the grooves on the poll. I was also thinking of putting a couple of self drilling screws on each pole just in case.


----------



## explor3r

TypeZERO said:


> This is going to be a frag tank set up. Tank measures 36x6x13 but the inside measurements are 35x5x12. Holds about 7-9 gallons depending how high I want the water level to be. The bottom is a standard 20g sump. Going to slowly set this up.


Thats a sweet frag tank I guess we will be trading frags soon.
Everything is looking good but we need some pictures!!!!!!


----------



## TypeZERO

explor3r said:


> Thats a sweet frag tank I guess we will be trading frags soon.
> Everything is looking good but we need some pictures!!!!!!


HELLS YEAH!!!!

My 6 line wrasse is becoming very aggressive, especially to new fish i introduce. I think he helped the cause of the death of 5 chromis as well. I tried traditional DIY trap with food, I tried DIY trap with another wrasse, he only flared up and never went into the inverted nozzel . Today first day tried DIY trap with a mirror inside. Only action I got was my Tomini tang got all hyper and played with its reflection lol. Will try few more times in the coming days.

If this does not work, I'ma have to call over a buddy to help me section off 1 side of the tank and lift up one of my islands and get rid of him for good. But I really don't want to go this route


----------



## conix67

TypeZERO said:


> HELLS YEAH!!!!
> 
> My 6 line wrasse is becoming very aggressive, especially to new fish i introduce. I think he helped the cause of the death of 5 chromis as well. I tried traditional DIY trap with food, I tried DIY trap with another wrasse, he only flared up and never went into the inverted nozzel . Today first day tried DIY trap with a mirror inside. Only action I got was my Tomini tang got all hyper and played with its reflection lol. Will try few more times in the coming days.
> 
> If this does not work, I'ma have to call over a buddy to help me section off 1 side of the tank and lift up one of my islands and get rid of him for good. But I really don't want to go this route


Interesting idea for the frag tank, good luck! I'll be watching for sure.

I'm waiting for my sixline to vanish on natural causes. I'll have to wait another 8 years for it!

If you want to go with the trap route, you might need a better trap than inverted bottle thing.


----------



## TypeZERO

conix67 said:


> Interesting idea for the frag tank, good luck! I'll be watching for sure.
> 
> I'm waiting for my sixline to vanish on natural causes. I'll have to wait another 8 years for it!
> 
> If you want to go with the trap route, you might need a better trap than inverted bottle thing.


This guy has to go for sure, can't wait till he lives a full life of dictating my new inhabitants lol

For the final trap I made this.










Another view, I hold on to fishing wire and when I let go of it the acrylic door shuts the trap. The mirror is the only way I see this is going to work since my six line does not respond to 
food but is a fat little devil. Mayyybee get another six line to lure my current one in...


----------



## TypeZERO

*New auto top off*

Until now I was using a 2.5 gallon jug with gravity feed auto top off. It only lasted me 3-4 days and refilling a jug sucks. Soooooooooo with a little mathematics

Start with this, an ottoman.









Add a custom made acrylic box 14x14x12. Shout out to my buddy Flazky who made this for me!









Add a double float switch with hanging kit and an aqua lifter.









And plug it into my reef keeper elite.









You get an auto top off unit. I forgot to take a pic of it with the lid on but the ottoman hides the container and sits beside my tank and it not an eyesore.


----------



## altcharacter

This is pure genius!!!! I was trying to figure out a good way to hide a auto top off system and this would be perfect! And the wife will think it's "decorative"


----------



## Ciddian

Ha! that is soooo smart! I love the trap too. LOL Good luck!


----------



## Flazky

Nice, ill make you a lid soon too. Completely forgot about it


----------



## TypeZERO

*Water testing, have not done one in a while*

Just did a full test of the tank. Results are
Nitrate 0
pH 8.0-8.1 (Matches the pH probe on my reefkeeper)
Phosphates 0
Calcium 440
Magnesium 1450

This is where I ran into a small problem. Testing Alk, ever since the start I have always been testing for very high Alk. I thought it was just high because it was high... Well today I got 11.2dKH (4meq/l) using seachem test kits. Then it came to me that I should do a reference test. Did 2 reference tests which I should be getting 11.2dKH (4meq/l) BUT I got 16.8dKH (6meq/l). So the test kit cant even test for its reference solution. I'm going to have to replace the Alk test for sure but is there any useful info I can get out from the wrong reference test?
Sum it all up
Tested tank water 4meq/l
Reference water 4meq/l 
Tested reference water 6meq/l

Eveerything minus the unknown results of Alk looks pretty good


----------



## TypeZERO

*it had to be done*

OMG today is one tiring day. Got a friend to come over to help me with the task. After SOOOOOO many tries to catch the damn six line wrasse with traps, it was time to do what I avoided. 
So I moved all the coral from the left side island onto eggcrate racks placed on the right side. I waited till the 6line swam to the left side then I sectioned the tank in half with a plastic board and used clips to hold it in place.
After that we lifted the island out and caught the trouble maker! Then the slow process of putting things back into their places. Also did a water change and changed the carbon in the reactor. 
With the 6line gone into the sump waiting for its new home in my future frag tank, I introduced my Yasha goby that was living in a breeder net for a month due to the 6line bully. 
Current livestock list
Yellow tang
Tomini tang
2 chromis
2 clown fish
1 blood shrimp
4 sexy shrimps
1 yasha goby


----------



## TypeZERO

*iPhone camera update time!*

nothing much has changed for the tank. The yasha goby managed to get some airtime and jump through my 1/4" netting  I got a radiant wrasse, a skunk cleaner shrimp and a purple dart fish. Water changes, taking care of coral all the good stuff.









































































































I got meself a good acro crab , took it out then luckily google told me its a good guy!


----------



## sig

nice one and here is the question - what light is it? It looks like you are not really running whites. Asking because thinking to get LED.
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

Im running ai sol blues. I took the photo at night, I set the whites on when Im usually not at home because I like the look of blue more, but blues suck for photos


----------



## do_0b

TypeZERO said:


> Im running ai sol blues. I took the photo at night, I set the whites on when Im usually not at home because I like the look of blue more, but blues suck for photos


+1 can't take picture without it being so blue....


----------



## conix67

TypeZERO said:


> Im running ai sol blues. I took the photo at night, I set the whites on when Im usually not at home because I like the look of blue more, but blues suck for photos


You might be able to get better shots by playing with white balance setting and some post processing. Invite me and I'll come over and try some experiments with my camera 

Tank looks real nice and mature now. I can recognize some frags, they look very familiar to me! Wish I had that lighting system.


----------



## TypeZERO

conix67 said:


> You might be able to get better shots by playing with white balance setting and some post processing. Invite me and I'll come over and try some experiments with my camera
> 
> Tank looks real nice and mature now. I can recognize some frags, they look very familiar to me! Wish I had that lighting system.


Yuri, your always welcomed to come over  how are the discus doing?


----------



## thmh

TypeZERO said:


> Yuri, your always welcomed to come over  how are the discus doing?


A Little blue birdie told me thang is selling some sexy discus)


----------



## conix67

TypeZERO said:


> Yuri, your always welcomed to come over  how are the discus doing?


Sorry it's been a while. Did I get discus from you? Yes they are doing well, but unfortunately couple of them passed away.  I'm not doing a good job at it 

It appears at least one of them were infected with some parasite, lost weight, got fins nipped, then ... I did move it to another tank but it was too late.


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> You might be able to get better shots by playing with white balance setting and some post processing. Invite me and I'll come over and try some experiments with my camera
> 
> Tank looks real nice and mature now. I can recognize some frags, they look very familiar to me! Wish I had that lighting system.


I am inviting you also. Any time please 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

conix67 said:


> Sorry it's been a while. Did I get discus from you? Yes they are doing well, but unfortunately couple of them passed away.  I'm not doing a good job at it
> 
> It appears at least one of them were infected with some parasite, lost weight, got fins nipped, then ... I did move it to another tank but it was too late.


Ahh that's sad to hear, but these things happen  did you get anymore to add to the group?


----------



## do_0b

Hey Long, wanna update please lol


----------



## TypeZERO

I call your request, and raise you a video update 
My clown finally started hosting my torch coral after almost a year! she is teaching the black clown to do it too but he is a slow learner.


----------



## do_0b

TypeZERO said:


> I call your request, and raise you a video update
> My clown finally started hosting my torch coral after almost a year! she is teaching the black clown to do it too but he is a slow learner.


lol nice
i call and re-raise 
My clown finally hosted in the bta yesterday


----------



## TypeZERO

Oh damn! I lost lol


----------



## TypeZERO

Got the frag tank lights hung, the tank has been running for over a week with rock from my display to seed it.


----------



## J_T

Looking good!

So many people setting up frag systems  Good for all of us!


----------



## cablemike

Sure is awesome, less corals to be ripped from the ocean. And frags tend to be hardier.


----------



## do_0b

that sh*t cray!


----------



## TypeZERO

*New corals update!*

Just want to update with quick pics of new corals i picked up.

Nano scolly, I have moved it under a shadier area to let it colour up.









A very nice lobo/brain coral, absolutely love this lps

















Growing Florida ricordia garden









And growing chalice collection, colours are better in person, but I have to move them under shade to get better colours from them.

































Thanks for looking


----------



## sig

TypeZERO said:


> Just want to update with quick pics of new corals i picked up.
> 
> Thanks for looking


looks like you have the same problem as me. The crashed corals are getting dark

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

I love the nano scolly, if you put of your rics in one rock would look much better but over all looking great!!!!!...Do you vacumm your sand?


----------



## TypeZERO

Uploading some pics I took a few weeks back but forgot about them. Waiting to get a macro lens for my nikon, but the pics came out pretty good from the lens I have right now.


----------



## explor3r

Great pics man your acan enchinata is turning purple like mine


----------



## sig

try to get Sand Sifting Sea Star. you do not really see it since it is always in the sand, but it helps to maintain white sand, by moving it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

I will lend you my 105mm when I get back. You can take some very nice macros with it


----------



## TypeZERO

Flazky said:


> I will lend you my 105mm when I get back. You can take some very nice macros with it


Ahhhh your in HK for a month, no wonder I could not reach you this week!


----------



## J_T

sig said:


> try to get Sand Sifting Sea Star. you do not really see it since it is always in the sand, but it helps to maintain white sand, by moving it


A conch is a much better option. The star will likely starve in very short time. The conch will continue to find food. Only get one though.


----------



## Flazky

Yeh, heading to korea tonight. Let me know if you want me to get you anything while im here.


----------



## TypeZERO

J_T said:


> A conch is a much better option. The star will likely starve in very short time. The conch will continue to find food. Only get one though.


I got 3 strawberry conch for over half a year now. They do a very good job. Got 1 at a time untill 3 seemed like a sweet number for my tank.


----------



## TypeZERO

*Fishy update*

Hey guys, just wanna post some pictures of me fishies!


































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Flazky

Nice shots! If possible, I may be able to bring back some Zoas. Hue Hue HUe


----------



## Ciddian

So nice!!


----------



## TypeZERO

Another try at getting this white balance down with the camera. Need more practice, but I would like to share with you my RR Wolverine acro


----------



## fesso clown

looking really nice!


----------



## Shoryureppa

Are you ever going to frag the wolverine?


----------



## TypeZERO

I made 4 frags a while ago, they are encrusting like a champ.


----------



## TypeZERO

Nothing much has been going on with the tank, just collecting more interesting frags and coral. Been a busy couple months.

OOHHHH WORD


----------



## thmh

ohhawtdayum! word on the streets is adding a new bootie to your your main display tank is a new trend!


----------



## TypeZERO

What Chu talking abou willas!
This is my new display tank


----------



## thmh

i cant wait to get 3 extra bootie! onto my main display tank!!!!  look @ us always trying to out do the other one!


----------



## TypeZERO

Quick iPhone shot of the tank after glass cleaning


----------



## Tristan

Was it you I was talking with on CanReef about the Grape crush and Wolverine?


----------



## TypeZERO

Nope, I do have a Canreef account but I only lurk there


----------



## Shoryureppa

TypeZERO said:


> Nothing much has been going on with the tank, just collecting more interesting frags and coral. Been a busy couple months.
> 
> OOHHHH WORD


120? Thats going to be sweet dude!


----------



## darryl_v

Sweet stuff buddy....i'll make sure to watch the progress.


----------



## TypeZERO

Quick cell phone update!
The other day I saw my Pom Pom crab come out! Have not seen her in a year, thought she died lol.
Took some quick snaps,









After finishing thmh's full spectrum bar, he finally allowed me to finish my own  here it is









Also update on my new addition :3








Need to plumb this bad boy then resin the new and old stand.

A quick cell pick of how the tank is doing.









That's all for today


----------



## CRJ

Nice build! Giving me a few ideas!


----------



## thmh

TypeZERO said:


> After finishing thmh's full spectrum bar, he finally allowed me to finish my own  here it is


dont hate the playa just hate the game!!!


----------



## TypeZERO

Little update :O
Felt a little more productive then usual today so LGI LETS GET IT!

Setting up an edge and starting the hole









My partner in crime was not present to pour water so I found a new temp partner, meet cupsies









TAA DAA


















DONE!









Wonder whats next on the list...


----------



## RR37

So what kind of resin are you using on that ?

Im painting my stand white, and was just thinking of using Kilz or something like that.

Cheers.


----------



## thmh

nice hole !


----------



## J_T

RR37 said:


> So what kind of resin are you using on that ?
> 
> Im painting my stand white, and was just thinking of using Kilz or something like that.
> 
> Cheers.


Killz left on its own will yellow. Or it used to anyways.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TypeZERO

I was going to paint the inside black or white, but I'm going to skin it anyways with removeable panels. Th big 65g tank will be totally enclosed with a lid so evap is near 0 so I won't have to worry.


----------



## TypeZERO

So Thmh came over the other day to help me bang out some plumbing. Yes plumbing is a 2 man job I.e Mario and Luigi.

This is what we got done 



















Close up on the old plumbing eeeweeeeee.










That's all for now folks!

Ohhhh yea the other day I caught my acan etchinata trying to eat one of my torches tentacles.


----------



## Flazky

Damn Leds give me a hard time to bring out real colours!


----------



## TypeZERO

Thank you for the shots FLAZKY!


----------



## PACMAN

TypeZERO said:


> Ohhhh yea the other day I caught my acan etchinata trying to eat one of my torches tentacles.


hahahahahaahaha


----------



## TypeZERO

*Not much of an update*

Not much of an update but everyone loves reef porn so I shall deliver. 
BOW CHICKA WOW WOW!!!!!


----------



## thmh

Phap Phap Phap! O that's some good onrop! 


PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter

Ha!!!!!! Tony that made me almost choke on my garlic bread dude


----------



## thmh

O 

pewpew!


----------



## Flazky

You getting goood! Nice shots


----------



## TypeZERO

Nothing has changed much with the tank equipment wise but lets get to know some corals better !

Tyree pink lemonaid









Very nice millie im growing out









Love this A. carolina 









Growing out this millie, it has nice pink base with a yellowish sheen to it.









Peacock palys, nice and big









Dynamite chalice! this thing grows slowwww









Group of zoas









MJC tangerine dreams paly









Part of ricodia garden









A deep water acro I got from RR as a frag, purple/blue tips with creamy green body









A tri colour millie I got from RR









One of my favorite corals, the Sunset millie!









Blue poylped acro. Still needs some more colouring, came in as a wild.









My red planet 









Neon green stag with blue tips









I also got a pair of flame wrasses!! but no pics yet


----------



## fesso clown

your tank is freaking awesome, great shots, need a FTS! thanks for the tour today, everything looked sooooo alive!!


----------



## explor3r

Great shots gangster and the corals look amazing, Sunset mille is one of my favourite too


----------



## altcharacter

Great pics of the babies dude!! Next time you take some pics make sure you have some clothes on. We can see your hot dog in the reflection


----------



## liz

Love the pink lemonaid! and that chalice is WOW!


----------



## thmh

Reef porn! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## darryl_v

Nice stuff long.....how long you had that tyree pink lemonade? I assume its not from me?


----------



## Flexin5

very nice! 

have any frags of that sunset millie?


----------



## thmh

We have one left! Jason! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

fesso clown said:


> your tank is freaking awesome, great shots, need a FTS! thanks for the tour today, everything looked sooooo alive!!


Thanks jeff! Im waiting on flazky to come over give me a fts he is great with fts  no problem at all jeff. Hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Flazky

I should start charging FTS service, and sell large prints of them


----------



## TypeZERO

explor3r said:


> Great shots gangster and the corals look amazing, Sunset mille is one of my favourite too


Thank you sir!



altcharacter said:


> Great pics of the babies dude!! Next time you take some pics make sure you have some clothes on. We can see your hot dog in the reflection


But i like taking photos with my birthday suit on. Gives me +10 in freedom!



liz said:


> Love the pink lemonaid! and that chalice is WOW!


Thank you liz, i love them too 



darryl_v said:


> Nice stuff long.....how long you had that tyree pink lemonade? I assume its not from me?


I got that one for 3 months or so, i got it pretty chunky to start with but it just started to take off in growth and encrustment... Ummmmmm encrustment *drool* tony has your piece of lemonaid.


----------



## thmh

Mine is just encrusting and not doing anything hight wise sooo sad! Long tricked me into giving him the bigger piece because his tank is "MadJellyCorals main display tank". 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

thmh said:


> Mine is just encrusting and not doing anything high wise sooo sad! Long tricked me into giving him the bigger piece because his tank is "MadJellyCorals main display tank".
> 
> PEWPEW!


I neither confirm nor deny said sections or said comment as a whole.


----------



## TypeZERO

Sry double post


----------



## TypeZERO

Happy Canada Day guys!!!!!! NOW LOOK AT MY CORAL PICTURES!!!! and my radiant wrasse, he/she is a beauty 










Little corner of my acan garden!









Nice reef raft purple/blue enchinata with nice green base









My awesome rainbow chalice









Old strain of orange crush acan enchinata, this thing just glowssss









my fav wrasse!









Purple dragon cawcaw!









Strawberry shortcake colouring up nicely since i upgraded to the ATI hybrid power module, will update about the fixture soon.









more acans!









Fav millie, the sunset millie!!!









Tyree pink lemonaid









Corner of zoa/paly garden









Limeaid A. nasuta









Fireball chalice, OHH YEA OHHH YEA!!!!









Karls candlelight frag growing slowly but surely!









Tyree true undata closeup, the white poylps are nice and pop out from the green base


----------



## rburns24

The colors are fantastic!


----------



## Letigrama

gorgeous pics!


----------



## Flazky

nice shots long. that limeaid looks sexalicious


----------



## JamesHurst

Great pics, love that wrasse. I'm acutally thinking of trying to find a green or orangeback rainbow, I love their colour combinations


----------



## duckhams

Amazing pics! WOW! Could we see a recent FTS? Im inspired.


----------



## J_T

duckhams said:


> Amazing pics! WOW! Could we see a recent FTS? Im inspired.


Just grab some cash, and head to mjc! Check out his tank while you're there!


----------



## altcharacter

J_T said:


> Just grab some cash, and head to mjc! Check out his tank while you're there!


Just watch out, if he takes you into his "lair" you might get touched in the booboo!!!


----------



## duckhams

J_T said:


> Just grab some cash, and head to mjc! Check out his tank while you're there!


Thats not a bad idea!


----------



## thmh

come by duck!!! we only touch returning customers booboo!


----------



## TypeZERO

thanks duckhams!
lol you dont need an invite from me, 3 people already invited you to my lair


----------

